# Nobivac Vaccination Schedule?



## HaffiesRock (19 April 2018)

Hi all, I was hoping someone could help me with the vaccination schedule for Nobivac L4 and Nobivac DHP? Doesn't matter how much I google I just cannot find the answer! So far puppy had his first jabs at 8 weeks and is just coming up to his next lot at 12 weeks. Is that the end of the jabs? Some searches say there is a third? If the 12 week jabs are the end, how lonG after it can my puppy go out? Again, there is such conflicting information on Google! I know I can ask the vet when I go but I'm just curious. 

The weather is lovely and I have a hyper puppy stuck in the house!

Thank you


----------



## Auslander (19 April 2018)

Just two lots, and will be protected from two weeks after second lot


----------



## HaffiesRock (19 April 2018)

Thank you Auslander, much appreciated.


----------



## blackcob (19 April 2018)

We do either:

DHP + L4 at 8 weeks and 12 weeks = out at 13 weeks
DHP + L4 at 8 weeks, DHP at 10 weeks, L4 at 12 weeks = out at 11 weeks, but with caution re: water courses, rat urine etc. until 13


----------



## TheresaW (19 April 2018)

We did what blackcob does with Luna.


----------



## rara007 (21 April 2018)

http://www.noahcompendium.co.uk/?id=-455466&template=template_printview

There you go  the middle bit has the schedules for L4. You&#8217;re not 100% covered until 3 weeks after the second L4 jab but speak to your vet as often they advise start socialising once the DHP is at strength as it&#8217;s so important to get that in at the right age


----------



## Oenoke (23 April 2018)

My pup had her DHPPi and L4 while still at the breeder at 6.5 weeks, I've had the 2nd DHPPi and L4 at 10.5 weeks and started taking her for a short walk at 11.5 weeks, she's 12 weeks old today.


----------

